# Topics > Robotics > Robotics simulator >  Habitat, simulation platform for research in Embodied AI, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

aihabitat.org

Playlist "Habitat Tutorials"

----------


## Airicist

"Habitat: A Platform for Embodied AI Research"

by Manolis Savva, Abhishek Kadian, Oleksandr Maksymets, Yili Zhao, Erik Wijmans, Bhavana Jain, Julian Straub, Jia Liu, Vladlen Koltun, Jitendra Malik, Devi Parikh, Dhruv Batra
October 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Open-sourcing AI Habitat, an advanced simulation platform for embodied AI research

Nov 26, 2019




> We’re sharing details about AI Habitat, a new simulation platform created by Facebook AI that’s designed to train embodied agents (such as virtual robots) in photo-realistic 3D environments. Our goal in sharing AI Habitat is to provide the most universal simulator to date for embodied

----------


## Airicist

1. Introduction to AI Habitat

Aug 21, 2020




> Presenter: Manolis Savva
> This tutorial will provide an overview of Habitat, a platform for Embodied AI research. In this introductory session, we will motivate the architecture of the Habitat platform, define some

----------

